# Silent Callers what to look out for??



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

I am convinced Sorrell must be a silent caller.... She is 14 months and nadda not a hint of calling.. She has let my neuter mount her a couple of times but generally rolls over on to her back for a wrestle.. 

We have had not noise, no rolling, no affection (she is a stand offish girl anyhow) my stud is not interested in her at the times she has let Sage mount her. No scent marking still a very clean girl... 

She is a exotic outcross and I am wondering if there is something within exotics/Persians I am missing.. 

Or is she just a late bloomer?? 

She is a huge girl, hence I am very keen to get her into my line as many of you know I personally feel BSH are becoming too fine so she is my little experiment. She is however trying to climb up the ranks within the house and poor Tansy who is 2nd in command of my girls is really in for it... 

but at 12, 13 & 14 months and 2 mature females calling, plus the studs calling from their room.. someone should be wailing and driving me crazy by now surely.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

If allowed in my room, my silent girl will pee on the bed. That's the only sign, no rolling or posing or extra affection. Doesn't mark anywhere else in the house. 

She was in the kitchen when my boy came in last week, she immediately assumed the position, I took him out and she stood up continuing about her business like nothing had happened. 

She has on rare occasion let out some loud meows, but if she sights another cat her mouth is zipped shut for the rest of the heat cycle. I know of other girls who will suppress things if around dominant females. 

I would think if you're boy isn't interested then she's just a late caller.


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

In my heart I agree, but 2 have 3 girls all call later is a godsend, after my recent luck I can't believe it lol

I did have a pee puddle on the bed this morning.... have no idea who though gggrr


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Persians do tend to be late bloomers, so it's not surprising that she's not called yet. They also tend to be quiet callers, with more churping than outright yowling.

Just wish mine would follow the stereotype and not call at 8 months!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Sorry Lucy cannot help you on that one... Mine shout for England , Wales and Scotland ... They don't take after there mum who was a silent caller ... The only thing you could do is put she next to your stud for a short while and see wot happens.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Lucy1012 said:


> She is a exotic outcross


Are the kittens then registered as BSH Gen 2?

There's no outcrossing for BSH over here, not seen any issues with fine boning either, so perhaps no one has needed to request outcrossing be permitted.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Iv got a silent girl and the only way I know when shes in call is she will not go to bed at night she will stay in the corner of the outside run all night she wont call she will just sit there.

If I tickle her down south she will position herself when in call but not very obvious.

They boys are my best way to tell I suddenly get all the boys calling through the night dead give away.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Funny you should mention that. If I'm not sure if one of mine's coming in or just messing around, a down south tickle works a treat! Forgot myself the other day and did it when I had a visitor... They were horrified! My explannation of why I was doing it didn't help either!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Funny you should mention that. If I'm not sure if one of mine's coming in or just messing around, a down south tickle works a treat! Forgot myself the other day and did it when I had a visitor... They were horrified! My explannation of why I was doing it didn't help either!


lolol reminds me I had cosmills over a couple of weeks ago and lol my hand wondered :yikes: I said you see rach shes just coming out of call


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

You just forger youself sometimes, don't you?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> You just forger youself sometimes, don't you?


lol totally carly.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> lolol reminds me I had cosmills over a couple of weeks ago and lol my hand wondered :yikes: I said you see rach shes just coming out of call


Pmsl .... Yes you dirty dirty mare .... Am pleased you told me all about it, as when Rosie first started calling and i was unsure , it was the first thing I did ...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Pmsl .... Yes you dirty dirty mare .... Am pleased you told me all about it, as when Rosie first started calling and i was unsure , it was the first thing I did ...


My OH often wonders about me 

The last mating I did he came out side for something and the cats were just getting started he said 'what are you doing?..tickling his balls for him?' lol I replied im just getting him in the mood!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> My OH often wonders about me
> 
> The last mating I did he came out side for something and the cats were just getting started he said 'what are you doing?..tickling his balls for him?' lol I replied im just getting him in the mood!


The things you have to do .... My OH said yesterday dose Rosie need to pee on a stick ... I said no why ... Well that's wot you girls do when you think ya pregnant ... For the love of god


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> The things you have to do .... My OH said yesterday dose Rosie need to pee on a stick ... I said no why ... Well that's wot you girls do when you think ya pregnant ... For the love of god


lolol I don't know eh


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

My housemate said exactly the same thing about Gabbs! They don't have a clue!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

carly87 said:


> My housemate said exactly the same thing about Gabbs! They don't have a clue!


He was also thinking back when we had to take a pee sample for DD ... Am not complaining at least he takes an interest... Bless him lol


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

spotty cats said:


> Are the kittens then registered as BSH Gen 2?
> 
> There's no outcrossing for BSH over here, not seen any issues with fine boning either, so perhaps no one has needed to request outcrossing be permitted.


She is on the BSH reference register as Active, but all kittens will be on the ref register until she appears 3rd generation in a pedigree, so hence I am in for a long wait..


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Lucy1012 said:


> She is on the BSH reference register as Active, but all kittens will be on the ref register until she appears 3rd generation in a pedigree, so hence I am in for a long wait..


So it is an allowable outcross then. I hadn't heard of Exotics being used and couldn't find an answer on the GCCF site.

It's similar outcrossing Ocicats to Abyssinians, they're registered as ocicats with their generation #1, 2, 3 noted and are full Ocicats at Gen 4. 
I've got a 4th gen girl, the product of my mentors supplementary breeding program. 
Will perhaps apply for a supplementary permit myself some day.


----------

